# Better band!



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Alright another one, now this one has gotten me into trouble on some occasions, but here I post it in hopes you guys will help me out of this funk forever. If slated to choose between Alice in Chains and Nirvana which band would you pick? Seems harmless enough right? Well there are some die hard fans of Nirvana out there and when I say Layne Staley could blow Kurt Cobain out of the water they get ready to fight.


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Never really liked Nirvana.

Alice in Chains i do like


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

It's hard for me to decide as I like both but I do have to go with AIC. I have always liked their music a little better. Now if you had Korn up there they would have my vote hands down. I have a thing for "freak on a leash."


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Alice in Chains!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Alice In Chains*, easily. If it wasn't for *Nine Inch Nails,* AIC would be my favorite band of all-time.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Alice in Chains Rules! I'm on my fourth Dirt CD


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Alice In Chains


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

AIC... no question. It really bothers me that when Kobain died it was such a big deal, but when Staley died it was like "whatever." Musically, AIC was far superior to Nirvana. Nevermind was a great CD, but man In Utero was just a mess (IMO).


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Wow - guess I get to be the sole voice of dissent.

I'd go with Nirvana. I thought they were more _avant garde_ than AIC. AIC is a great band but I would favor Nirvana over them any day.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I'd rather have my ears filled with cockroaches and gummy worms, than have to listen to Nirvana.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Alice!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

AIC all the way we used nirvana cds like aol cds target practic


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Alice in Chains! I love both bands, but man did I adore Alice. When I heard about Layne Staley's death, it actually choked me up. =/ And I still follow Jerry Cantrell now that he's got a solo career going.

I heard a rumor that the Alice fellas are thinking of recruiting a new singer from another band to make another record as Alice in Chains. I think it might've been Pantera, but I'm not completely certain. I hope it's just an unfounded rumor... I think that would _really_ make me sad.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Got a buddy that was guitar tech for Alice, and played lead guitar for Jerry Cantrell's solo project. He said told me, some time ago, that they were in negotiations to put Alice back together. No new singer. Jerry was going to sing all lead parts. 

For the record, the best Seattle band is ..................Pearl Jam


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

AIC. Metal destroys grunge, as is evidenced by the fact that metal still exists.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

I haven't heard as much of Alice in Chains as Nirvana, so I'm apt to say- Nirvana.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Alice In Chains!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Alice in Chains!


----------

